# Little Britain



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Does anyone watch little britain? I find it to be absoloutly hilarious. Vicky pollard and lou and andy are just crack ups. Anyone else like it?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, I do. Great stuff, although not quite on par with 'The Fast Show'.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

The fast show? hmm , have not heard of that. What is that like? I just recently discovered little britain and am so in love with it.


----------



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

The Fast Show is a sketch show made by the BBC. It was based around a few established sketches whose characters had catchphrases. Usually the sketch would just show you a new situation where the character could use their catchphrase. I won't give you an example because it would be so unfunny in a post. It sounds really really boring, but it's actually the funniest tv program ever, and not in a stupid way like you would imagine...


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

johnny depp is a massive fan of the fast show and has appeared in a few scenes


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

lol, your signature jc is from little britain yes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

So there I was sitting in herrrmrmfmfmdrrrgghhh BRIGHT ORANGE!! mmmrmmmmmrmrmrmreuuurgghggh RIGHT THROUGH THE WALL!! Welll uuurgghghghhhhrrrrlllllsss because you see I was very, very, drunk.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Snowy said:


> lol, your signature jc is from little britain yes?


it certainly is.... but the guy in my avatar is larry david and his show 'curb your enthusiasm' is the funniest comedy ive seen in years !

i downloaded all 5 episodes and watched them all in about 1 week (50 shows) i was hooked


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

Fact ; "The Office" was better. :lol:

It's not everyday that you get to see a boss who is a friend first, then a boss second who also happens to be an entertainer.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The Fast Show is never funny unless you actually watch it.

For example, one sketch is of a bloke coming out of a shed and saying what he is eating that week. For example: This week, I shall be mostly eating Shushi.

Doesn't read as funny, but it's hysterical.


----------



## Cheesy_peas (Dec 14, 2005)

I love The Fast Show! Hence my nickname  Little Britain is great too.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> The Fast Show is never funny unless you actually watch it.
> 
> For example, one sketch is of a bloke coming out of a shed and saying what he is eating that week. For example: This week, I shall be mostly eating Shushi.
> 
> Doesn't read as funny, but it's hysterical.


'This week, I shall be mostly wearing, a thong', is my personal favourite.

or...

'This week, I shall be mostly eating, taramusalata'.

Sorry to dredge up such an old thread, I just LOVE The Fast Show, classic viewing :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Balls of steel is a winner:

*Balls of Steel Series 2 - Negs Urban Sports - Urban Skittles*






*Balls of Steel Series 2 - 2007 The Annoying Devil is Back*


----------

